
Oculus GoBlack – How to Make Your Oculus Go Better - DanAndersen
http://palmerluckey.com/oculus-goblack-how-to-make-your-oculus-go-better/
======
modeless
> wait just a little bit longer for the vestibular fix I have been talking
> about.

If this is what I think it is, it is going to be huge. The buzz is that
someone has discovered a cure for motion sickness, and it's incredibly simple:
just wear a small vibrating device on the back of your head, sending a
continuous vibration signal to your inner ear. For reasons unknown this seems
to deactivate whatever part of the vestibular system is responsible for motion
sickness. It is supposedly effective in >99% of people and does not disrupt
balance.

Read the inventor's description here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/9ywify/inventor_may...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/9ywify/inventor_may_have_cured_motion_sickness_without/eac264j/)
Of course a cure for motion sickness will be great for VR but the applications
in everyday life will be much, much bigger.

~~~
hunta2097
Motion sickness is only normally an issue in these 3DoF headsets.

You don't tend to get it with room-scale setups.

I'm hopeful that decent inside-out tracking will be a thing in 2019 - then
it's off to the races.

Perfect inside-out tracking with hand tracking, mixed VR and AR - that's when
consumer VR gets big.

~~~
Ajedi32
Motion sickness is a problem for _all_ VR headsets.

Even if the headset tracks in 6-DoF most games still need some form of
artificial locomotion. Rarely is it acceptable for the entire game to take
place in the same 5ft x 5ft space, and introducing artificial movement causes
motion sickness for some people. Just letting users teleport doesn't always
cut it.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Yep, just fire up any free-walking VR game and try to move around. I never get
motion sick but it still feels very strange to move without walking.

~~~
hunta2097
Yeah, that's a 3DoF - your location in the room is not being tracked.

The HTC Vive rarely gives you this feeling as you are free to walk about and
there is a 1:1 relationship between the VR and real world.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
That only works for games with a very limited player space, or games with a
teleporting mechanic. Other games, like Onward allow you to both walk within
your room with your location tracked, as well as free-walk using the joystick
like a normal first person game, that's what I was talking about.

------
colordrops
I was feeling like a lazy hacker when I saw all the work this person put into
the headset, then I realized who wrote the article and relaxed.

~~~
bytebuster
This person = Palmer Luckey = Oculus VR founder

~~~
leowoo91
And he literally didn't like and hacked his own product as a consumer?

~~~
narrowtux
He left the company last year.

~~~
andybak
Or rather was kicked out for links with the Alt-Right.

~~~
danielvf
By which we mean he made a single $10,000 donation to an organization that at
the time of his donation had put up one single anti-Hillary billboard.

~~~
happytoexplain
Wasn't it more than that?

~~~
danielvf
@wronghorse, If I'm reading that FEC page you linked to correctly, the only
donations listed _before_ his firing were to Ted Cruz and Dana Rohrabacher,
neither of whom is even vaguely alt-right.

Palmer's big donating spree happened after his firing, and those later
donations still didn't go to alt-right causes/candidates, just Republican
ones.

[edit: The post I was side replying to has been deleted. Sorry if this post
now makes less sense.]

~~~
josefresco
"Dana Rohrabacher, neither of whom is even vaguely alt-right"

Uhhh what now?

------
angry_octet
Removing the EMI shielding is just dumb.

~~~
ansible
For those that are thinking of doing this, you should realize that EMI
shielding serves _two_ proposes.

One is indeed reducing emissions from the device.

The other is reducing the emissions from the environment which might affect
high speed or otherwise sensitive circuits.

The shields themselves weigh very little, and there is a risk that you'll
damage the board trying to remove them too.

------
spiderPig
The virtual desktop thing looks cool. Has anyone been able to use it as an
external monitor for coding ? I have neck problems and this seems like a great
replacement

~~~
munchbunny
Have you tried VR headsets for extended periods of time? My experience with
both the Rift and Vive have been that they aren't easy on the neck and upper
back muscles because the headsets are front-heavy. You could try to use it
lying down though.

The other poster is also right about resolution issues. To get any decent
amount of text on the screen, you'll cause a lot of eye strain.

~~~
antoinealb
Haven't tried them but an idea that just popped in my mind would be to add
some counterweight at the back of the head. Increased weight but decreases the
torque you have to fight. It is what the military uses when wearing NVGs IIRC

~~~
falcolas
I've been wondering why more companies don't do this. Simply re-locating the
battery to the back would go a long ways towards this.

~~~
savanaly
I remember this came up in an Oculus keynote that John Carmack gave. I believe
the reason given was because a significant portion of users use the headset
while lying down and so nothing can really be on the back of the head?

------
arnaudsm
The Mobile Computing Keyboard is fascinating ! I'm curious of people's
reactions in public transport.

~~~
piyh
I feel like at least one reaction would be to try to steal your shit while
you're blinded.

------
rebuilder
I wonder what kinds of fumes the dye lets off when heated.

~~~
moftz
It's probably just Rit dye or a similar brand. It's a pretty stable dye.

------
amelius
What is the field of view?

(Note that humans have 210 degrees FOV, and from the looks of those goggles,
it seems to be a lot less, but I could be wrong)

------
sargun
I wonder why the original headset wasn’t just made in black?

~~~
MikusR
He mentions in the article. Cost and time.

~~~
sargun
Is going black that much more costly?

